# Sauna Rocks?



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've been reading your site and admiring the pics for months, but a little shy, so waited until now to ask a question. We have not used our Sauna in 10 years, so I wanted to use the fist sized, whitish/grey rocks in my aquarium. Unfortunately I don't know what kind of rocks they are. In researching sauna rocks I found balsic are the most common sold with the sauna kits. I'm just not sure if that's what they are. How would I prep them for my 70 gallon Cichlid tank? Thanks soooo much!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you mean basalt? That would be fine...especially if they are the rounded ones shaped like river rock.

When they were used...what do you put on them...just plain water? If so the only contaminant is likely to be calcium build-up from hard water which would be fine for fish liking a high pH. I would just scrub in hot water.


----------



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tks for the reply. That's the problem, I don't know if they're basalt or what. The sauna was built before we bought the house. When we last used the sauna ( 10 yrs ago), we used Euculyplis Oil in the water we'd pour on the rocks. Yes, they're rounded ones shaped like river rock, but some seem very pourous. Wish I had a way to post a pic, but I don't. What if I boiled them for a couple of hours then let them cool before using? I've got over 30 Cichlids, so I sure don't want to poison my tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK if I would use them if they are porous and had eucalyptus oil on them. Rocks are cheap...may as well get fresh ones.


----------



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay Tks again! I'll take another look at them, the first few were not porous, then some in the middle were sigh! I just loved the shape and there's over 50 of them, so I thought I could build some great caves. Uggg, just reading other threads about using bleach. Tks again for any input!!!


----------

